
The GSM buzz - lispython
http://windytan.blogspot.co.uk/2013/01/the-gsm-buzz.html
======
willyt
I once sat next to a guy at work whose phone would induce this noise in my
speaker about 10 seconds before his phone actually rang. So one day just
before his phone rang I said 'Steve, your wife's phoning' and a few seconds
later, she was. He was totally freaked out by this; he'd never noticed the
buzzing sound. He had no idea how I had worked this out. His wife rang him all
the time, statistically it was pretty likely to be her. :-)

------
nimrody
Should not happen using a modern phone camping on a 3G network. 3G (WCDMA)is
not based on TDMA and the uplink has been designed specifically to avoid
creating audible interference.

------
Sharlin
But why does the interference stop once you answer? The author gives a couple
of hypotheses in the comments, but might there be somebody here who knows for
sure?

------
hayksaakian
THATs what that is... And I thought I was crazy for hearing sounds before a
phone rang (as a kid)

------
ZeroGravitas
My Nexus has a ringtone (called radiation) that emulates this then segues into
a little tune.

